# Geez!Yao Ming will be back to China next year and play for Shanghai for months



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

one month ago,I got the news Yao would probably play for Shanghai Team in the 10th Chinese National Games next year ,but since it's not for sure,i didn't post it here.but today i got the news it's official now."it's no secrets long ago,Yao will definitely come back to play for Shanghai" a officer said and some crap officers even said this was a must and included in Yao Ming's contract with Chinese Basketball Association.:upset:
and for Yao,I guess he kinda wanna play this game as well.his team almost got the championshipthe last National Games but ruined by a clutch 3 pts shot in the last 1 seconds.but C'Mon,is this really more important than ur NBA career?this crap game will be held from June to October which means Yao will miss the rockets preseason games next year and can't get a break for another year.:sigh:
LiuYudong,the clutch shot maker in last Chinese national games who ruined Yao Ming's championship dream just told the reporter:"I will not play any more.i just don't wanna make another clutch shot and make Yao cry."so even he can choose not play,why can't Yao Ming?just wish Yao could pretend having injuries when this lame game begins.but I don't think Yao can make this.he is not that kind of ppl :sigh: and Shanghai's sports bureaucrats will force Yao to be back to play cuz winning a championship means promotion and wealth for them,but what does it mean to Yao Ming?:upset:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Link?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Link?


it's in chinese,can u read chinese? 
http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2004-12-15/12351301862.shtml 

in fact u can find this piece of news in any chinese basketball forum today,it's the hottest thread everywhere.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

the Shanghai shark owners have no idea the toll it has on a player for playing in the nba. I guess they don't care cuz they want to make $$$ on Yao. :upset: 

If i were yao, I wouldn't play or I play so bad that they won't want me to play


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> the Shanghai shark owners have no idea the toll it has on a player for playing in the nba. I guess they don't care cuz they want to make $$$ on Yao. :upset:


yeah,it's true.no matter how good Yao plays in NBA,they can't benefit from it.but if Yao could win a championship for them,those craps would prabably get promoted and receive many awards as well as a great mount of money.:|


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's obvious these people care more about profiting from Yao than seeing him succeed in the NBA. This sucks.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The article did say the Shanghai team probably won't call-up Yao Ming until October when the 'real' games are held. Hopefully he can get enough rest between end of season and October - that's about 3, 4 months.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> The article did say the Shanghai team probably won't call-up Yao Ming until October when the 'real' games are held.


yeah,that's true.but he will definitely miss perseason games again.:no:
and what sounds weird to me is now that Yao is a rockets players,why does he have to play for another team as well?:upset: yeah,the same thing also happened to WangZhizhi:in his first year in Mavs,he had to come back to china to play for BaYi team for some months then went back in a hurry to play for Mavs.that's ridiculous.

and even if Yao just need to play for one month for Shanghai team next year,he will definitely play the world championships in 2006 which means he will have to stay in China for months and train with his crap teammates before that.

oh,the Asian Games is also in 2006!WTF!when can Yao get a rest?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yao: A life of Two Worlds.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> It's obvious these people care more about profiting from Yao than seeing him succeed in the NBA. This sucks.


Actually it's not about profitting, he will be back playing for the city, not the club. It's 10th National games, not CBA.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Raxel</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually it's not about profitting, he will be back playing for the city, not the club. It's 10th National games, not CBA.


why must he play for city? he is a Rockets player.
r Dirk,Manu,Paul Gasol also supposed to play for their cities?and isn't it ridiculous to say Mcdycess MUST play for Houston Rockets,KG MUST play for Chicago Bulls when rockets or Bulls need em'?


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> why must he play for city? he is a Rockets player.
> r Dirk,Manu,Paul Gasol also supposed to play for their cities?and isn't it ridiculous to say Mcdycess MUST play for Houston Rockets,KG MUST play for Chicago Bulls when rockets or Bulls need em'?


No, you still don't understand, China National Games is like Olympics in a country level. So the team can only consist of local born players, not even players from other cities/provinces in China.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*re*

How bout we all stop the ignorance. 

Firstly, Its Yao's business if he wants to play for his hometown. From what I can see, it seems that Yao is very proud to be playing on his national team ... unlike many of our Americans who play to represent the name on the back of their jersey rather than the USA on the front.

Glory for his country is a primary goal preceeding money and even a championship with the Rockets, who are we to question that? The organizers of the China games and Yao's olympic team may not be concerned with the Rockets success, but Im very sure that finishing with a medal in basketball is their ultimate goal... not money. Yao is their golden child, who can blame them for wanting him to play.

Besides, the NBA and the Rockets organization in particular are making BANK off of Yao. The least we could do is let him pursue his dream - whether that may be winning gold or winning the title.

Yao is still young and despite what all of you may think, not very talented. He had to work hard to get his jump shot, he had to work hard at the free throw line, the epitome of practice makes perfect. With a coach like Del Harris and Van Gundy, I think his game is only going to get better with more experience.

The only thing Im worried about is adapting to loss. If the Rockets continually lose and the China national team continually loses, he will be so adapted to a losing environment that it will begin to take on his personality. Lets hope we see more W this season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Aren't the Shanghai Sharks a domestic team? From what I understand this isn't about representing his country, it's about the Shanghai team wanting to profit from a domestic championship and Yao's huge following... Pau loves his country, but we don't see him competing in domestic Spanish games.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*re*

Unless anyone here knows the actual circumstances of his commitment to the domestic team, I dont think its fair to write off our Chinese counter-parts as insensitive money-grubbers. Everyone wants a piece of Yao... dont tell me the Rockets dont see $$$ whenever Yao suits up in Red, White and Silver.

I hardly think that the extra curiculars have been taking a toll on his physical ability either. His problem is that he is not aggressive and that he does not have soft hands.

But I guess you could make the arguement that he is fouling out because he is making tired and frustrated fouls...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Raxel</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you still don't understand, China National Games is like Olympics in a country level. So the team can only consist of local born players, not even players from other cities/provinces in China.


I do understand.Shanghai Games is like China National Games in a city level.So the Pudong District team can only consist of local born players, not even players from other districts in Shanghai.so Yao Ming must play for the district where he was born in Shanghai Games.

Pudong Games is like Shanghai Games in a district level.So the No.232 block team can only consist of local born players, not even players from other blocks in Pudong District.so Yao Ming must play for the block where he was born in Pudong District Games.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re*

PBBBFFFFTTTT!!

Come on guys... even JVG PRACTICES are harder than those games. I agree that the Olympics might be a bit taxing... but thats childs play. Let him play his domestic tournaments.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> I do understand.Shanghai Games is like China National Games in a city level.So the Pudong District team can only consist of local born players, not even players from other districts in Shanghai.so Yao Ming must play for the district where he was born in Shanghai Games.
> ...


You are correct if such games exists, I'm pretty sure Yao will be called back. If yao is proud to play for them, what's the problem with you? :grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Raxel</b>!
> 
> 
> You are correct if such games exists, I'm pretty sure Yao will be called back. If yao is proud to play for them, what's the problem with you? :grinning:


i just wonder where u r from?


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

yeah, if yao don't have a problem with it then i don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> i just wonder where u r from?


Does that make any difference on this topic? :grinning:


----------

